# JUST Trail Riding???



## Speed Racer

You really need to simmer down about the hostess/waitress asking if it's just the two of you. They need to know in order to determine best where to seat you. It's not a personal slap in the face, it's about giving you the best seat for the number in your party. I take it you've never worked any kind of customer service job with that attitude. :?

If you're apologizing for 'just' trail riding, that's on you. You don't_ need _to say it that way. When someone asks tell them, 'We trail ride. It's a lot of fun.' If they disparage your choice of discipline, that's their problem.


----------



## bsms

I've spent 12 months now working on turning Mia into "just a trail horse", including hiring a professional trainer. She is 12 now, and a year ago wouldn't lift her foot up to clear a rock, because she didn't understand that sometimes the ground isn't smooth. We are currently working on short solo trips into the desert. Maybe by next summer, she'll be an OK trail horse.

And if someone asks, I'll say, "She's just a trail horse!" And only I, and my immediate family and good friends, will understand the pride in my voice...


----------



## gunslinger

Trial riding can involve much more than just riding a horse down a trail. Sometimes that saw that hangs under the saddle is put into use to clear the trail for example.

If it's a flat well groomed and maintained trail that's one thing.....many of the trails we ride aren't and you never know what the trail conditions might be or what we'll have to do to continue along the trail.

Then there's "off trail" trail riding....or cross country.

Just ask the Utah fellows how easy that is....

We understand exactly where you're coming from.....


----------



## Joe4d

Id take a good reliable trail horse over a herd of dancing show ponies any day.


----------



## QOS

I guess it is all in perspective. If someone just ambles down a straight flat wide, groomed path that goes out a 1/2 a mile and comes back without:

crossing a deep moving stream
crossing a stream with sand that is melting under the horses hooves
encountered a little litter of young pigs that explode out from under horses feet
stepped over knee high logs
got their horses feet tangled in vines
ran into alligators
had to go around a fence gate with a narrow path that hairpins around it with a 6 ft drop all all around
up a steep hill
down a slippery steep hill
step around a huge downed tree by going on the the edge of a ledge and stepping over the end of said tree when you are scared of heights 
encountered a run away horse
had a horse run away with YOU
medical emergency 8 miles out in the bayou
been walking along in the woods and suddenly be belly deep in mud and your horse is galloping in place to get out!

and that is just a tiny part of trail riding....it is way more fun than anything I have ever done (well, scuba diving is pretty dang awesome) so I don't apologize for just "trail riding". There is nothing more fun to me than loading up my horse and going to somewhere to camp out and ride. A good trail horse is worth their weight in gold and while all horses can't be champion barrel, halter, reining, jumping, eventing, endurance, driving horses, not all horses make great trail horses either. 

Love the outdoors, love the fellowship, love the campouts/cookouts, love tracking the trails with my Garmin and dreaming of ONE DAY riding and finishing an endurance ride. It may not be for everyone but it is the right discipline for me. I would love to have had show horses too, so certainly not knocking anyone's passion but for me...happy trails is where I want to be. My boy Biscuit is working on becoming a great trail horse. He is good but he has a long way to go to be great!


----------



## bsms

"Ran into alligators"

I refuse to ride my horse in a zoo!

Sorry...the Arizona boy in me got a laugh out of that!


----------



## QOS

Oh yeah...or go down a trail and get not lost but too far away to ride back before dark...go down through a park, get up to the highway and be "locked in" by fences. That is when your trail buddy kicks a board down and we flag down someone to rescue our butts!!! Good times!!!


----------



## QOS

LOL yeah but in Southeast Texas in Tyrrell Park out by Willow and Hildebrandt Bayou you are going to run right into alligators!!! ahahahahahahaha I guess no worse than running into a bear or moose!!!


----------



## poppy1356

I find it way more fun to tell people I get on, hold on and see if I come back alive. Their facial expressions are way better that way lol. Or I just let my friends kid answer for me, "she rides the crazy, wild horse". Ahh the kid is such a great advocate for the Arab.

Guess I've never told people I "just" trail ride as I don't do "just" anything. My horse is green so "just" trail riding usually means some sort of unplanned situation. Much more fun than "just" trail riding.


----------



## Dustbunny

Actually, Speed Racer, I've had a lifetime of customer service work and I was good at it.
My point, and I apologize if I was misunderstood, is that one never needs to feel that trail riding is less important than other diciplines. Many people show and trail ride and some simply enjoy the freedom of a trail. I have done both and now the trail is my activity...that and feeding and scooping.


----------



## QOS

I think a good dressage horse will make a great trail horse...they know how to maneuver off of leg pressure, side pass, turn on those haunches and foreleg....yup...a champion dressage horse could go on the trails way quicker than someone's crazy barrel horse (not that all barrel horses are crazy!). My buddy's Arabian mare is trained in dressage and it really helps on the trails.

Knowing side passing is terrific when you have to play spider polo in the woods to keep the huge banana spiders off of one's cousin that screams like a girl (of course the banana spider was dangling off of my crop that I was trying to sling it off of - it slung back on said cousin with a nasty shirt staining splat) aaaaaahhhhhhhh always an adventure when we are trail riding and watch out for the Portuguese Man O'Wars on the beach rides!


----------



## beau159

Dustbunny said:


> is that one never needs to feel that trail riding is less important than other diciplines.


Not sure that I have ever heard any "put down" trail riding so I'm not sure where all the fuss is coming from??

If you don't view it as "just trail riding", then don't say it that way. 

"Just" is a word that has becomed attached to lots of phrases, the same way people around my area attach the word "huh" to the end of the sentence, when it's really not a question.


----------



## Speed Racer

Dustbunny said:


> Actually, Speed Racer, I've had a lifetime of customer service work and I was good at it.
> My point, and I apologize if I was misunderstood, is that one never needs to feel that trail riding is less important than other diciplines. Many people show and trail ride and some simply enjoy the freedom of a trail. I have done both and now the trail is my activity...that and feeding and scooping.


I'm not sure how your rant about the waitress relates to trail riding, but I'll take your word for it. :wink:

I don't think trail riding should be prefaced with a 'just'. If it's done the way it's intended, it's a _heck _of a workout for both horse and rider.

I think the people who would put 'just' in front of trail riding are probably those who don't ride all that well to start with, or believe it's all done down wide, manicured trails at a sedate walk. 

Any time someone has said 'just' trail riding, I invite them along. They usually find they have a whole different outlook once we're done. :twisted:


----------



## Darrin

beau159 said:


> Not sure that I have ever heard any "put down" trail riding so I'm not sure where all the fuss is coming from??
> 
> If you don't view it as "just trail riding", then don't say it that way.
> 
> "Just" is a word that has becomed attached to lots of phrases, the same way people around my area attach the word "huh" to the end of the sentence, when it's really not a question.


I've heard plenty of snobbish show people say that about trail riding and a few rodeo types though not many of them.


----------



## DancingArabian

On the flip side...there are plenty of horses who I would call "just a trail horse." The kind that rarely, if ever leave home. Walk only on the same trails over and over - mixing it up is walking the same trail in the other way than you normally go. MAYBE a trot if there's a hill. No creeks, no odd terrain, a well worn path from having been walked on so often. They go forward, turn a bit, back awkwardly and stop. There's no moving off leg pressure to turn, no side passing, no Arabian equitation. While this is great for those who like that sort of thing, its also not exactly a demanding job or a very technical one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

hahahahaahahaha take some of those on one of those hairy trail rides where you come back with your hair blown back  Biscuit is good bless his heart but he has scared the bejeesus out of me a few times going up hills where he is literally galloping to get up them and I am a sissy!!! OMG I went up a freaking super steep hill in October in Mississippi. Biscuit asked me when we got up there "what the hell were you thinking sister?" LOL it was scarier going down!!!! Hahahahh trail riding will raise your heart rate a few times. Keeps me young!


----------



## nikelodeon79

I've been riding for over 20 years and call what I do "backyard riding." In other words, I basically just get on and go, no specialized training. I have also trained horses, and call my form of training "backyard training." I'm working with a professional trainer for my new horse and can really tell the difference. 

So, I guess before I "just" trail rode, but now I'm really learning how to ride/train.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf

bsms said:


> "Ran into alligators"
> 
> I refuse to ride my horse in a zoo!
> 
> Sorry...the Arizona boy in me got a laugh out of that!


Yeah, no alligators in these parts (I hope!), but we do have bears, rattlesnakes, and the occasional mountain lion 

Personally, I tend to think the word "just" is better applied to showing/dressage/whatever that gets done within the controlled confines of an arena.


----------



## nvr2many

QOS said:


> I think a good dressage horse will make a great trail horse...they know how to maneuver off of leg pressure, side pass, turn on those haunches and foreleg....yup...a champion dressage horse could go on the trails way quicker than someone's crazy barrel horse (not that all barrel horses are crazy!). My buddy's Arabian mare is trained in dressage and it really helps on the trails.
> 
> Knowing side passing is terrific when you have to play spider polo in the woods to keep the huge *banana spiders* off of one's cousin that screams like a girl (of course the was dangling off of my crop that I was trying to sling it off of - it slung back on said cousin with a nasty shirt staining splat) aaaaaahhhhhhhh always an adventure when we are trail riding and watch out for the *Portuguese Man O'Wars* on the beach rides!



I am not coming to ride in your neighborhood!!!! :shock:


----------



## goneriding

In the grand scheme of things, the opinions of others mean nothing.


----------



## Speed Racer

goneriding said:


> In the grand scheme of things, the opinions of others mean nothing.


Unless they sign your paychecks. Then yes, their opinion is important!


----------



## goneriding

That's different, you all know what I meant!:lol:


----------



## QOS

hahahahaha come on now NV2 - the banana spiders are pretty dang big but you can generally see them before you run into the web. My cousin makes me go first down the trail so I can clear them out. 

We see hogs and alligators there all the time - had the horses spook at the hogs but the alligators haven't been a problem for me yet. My cousin was riding out there a few years ago with another friend and they came around a corner and a a huge alligator was up on the side of the bank and rolled into the water. Their horses did a synchronized roll back and took off!!! 

The Man O War's are pretty easy to see on the shore at the beach - they are bright blue/purple. 

There are mountain lions up north of here but I have never seen one. Gaaaaaa....I would have a stroke!


----------



## DancingArabian

*adds QOS to the list of people she does not want to visit*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny

Want nothing to do with big ugly giant spiders.Wild hogs wouldn't thrill me either.
I think I'll stick to the bear, cougar and bobcats around here. As a rule they want nothing to do with me. However, there are always the sasquatches. Maybe I better rethink this...


----------



## QOS

awww..come on y'all. Tyrrell Park is a blast to ride in...the hogs and alligators haven't bothered anyone! 

It is basically flat riding with some tiny little mounds in the back by the bayou.....I know you guys are tougher than that!!! Hahahahaha.......


----------



## bsms

Oh, I'm a tough guy alright! It is my MARE that's squeamish! No big, squishy spiders for her. That's my story & I'm sticking to it. :wink:


----------



## QOS

So, your HORSE is scared of spiders BSMS? That is a good story. I would have expected that of a mare or a girly girl but you? Come on!!!


----------



## Painted Horse

Just trail riding is what I do. But I don't see many show horses doing what my horses do


----------



## phantomhorse13

I think the potential implied insult of "just" depends on who is saying it and how.

I have had show people ask me what I do with my mare and the "just" was def meant as a put-down, put I personally have said I am going out with a group to "just trail ride" to indicate it was a fun ride (versus conditioning or a race, etc) and I certainly didn't mean anything offensive by it.

[BTW, my favorite reply to the obnoxious "just a trail horse" comment is "Yeah, we just do 50 or 100 miles across the mountains." That generally shuts them up. :lol:]


----------



## justicehorse

Count me in as one of those people who likes to go horse camping/trail riding in the remote and challenging backcountry areas in Utah. Ain't no 'just' about it. :wink:


----------



## QOS

hahahahaha Dawn that is funny. My riding buddy talked to someone the other day that she she evented....don't know what she really meant because she said sometimes she rode her horse ALMOST 5 miles. ahahahahaha......ok....not that 5 miles is anything to sneeze at but she nearly dropped her teeth when Lee Ann said she was training for a low level endurance ride of 25 miles.

By the way, Dawn, Lee Ann (she is who I tried the Airport Ranger ride with) finished her first ride of 25 miles coming in 40 out of 52. She LOVED it. I am trying to talk Honey Darling Precious into giving it a go. He loves to move out and I think that might be the only way I get a LQ trailer!


----------



## Dustbunny

Painted Horse...thanks for the mosey down the trail! (post #30).
After sloshing around in the slop of NW Oregon, that dry trail looks pretty good. As usual with your camera work...spectacular.


----------



## Painted Horse

We were ponying extra horses and every once in a while mine would stop and pull on my lead. So I would have to shut off the camera. It would have been easier to film if I wasn't pulling an extra horse.

Not bad for barefoot horses! I pulled their shoes a couple of weeks ago. So we let them mosey to protect their bare feet.


----------



## boots

I'll admit, I cannot "just" trail ride. 

I have to be checking/doctoring cows, checking grass, fixing fence, changing water, riding to meet someone, schooling a horse to some end -- often all at the same time. Something.

But, to soothe the raised hackles, I will say that, as a rancher, I find I have more in common with trail riders than, say, someone who does all arena work. At least trail riders are on real ground. Meaing that your horses have to adjust/deal with bumps and humps and whatever presents itself.


----------



## DixieKate

I was talking with one of my friends about this yesterday. I've never done shows but I have ridden a lot of trails, and I can't say I've ever been on "just" a trail ride. But I know what you mean, like you have to defend that trail riding is still legitimate horseback riding. People think that if you don't show, you don't really know anything about horses. 

I have a co-worker who's girlfriend is an equine vet, and she breeds horses, and she does eventing, and she knows everything. She has all the fancy stuff and the trainer and the expensive tack and blah blah blah. He feels that because her and I ride horses, that I obviously know all about eventing and shows and paying $6,000 to breed a horse...I've told him on NUMEROUS occasions that I ride for fun, galloping around the pasture, and seeing how lost I can get on difficult trails but still make it back in time for dinner. Somehow he doesn't comprehend any of it. When I told him I finally bought the horse of my dreams, he was like, "oh, so are you going to show her!? Are you going to do dressage or jumping?" I replied with, "I don't do shows, I trail ride, and my ultimate goal is to do competitive trails to push my relationship with my horse to the max, and have fun in the outdoors, because how cool would it be to camp with your horse and a bunch of other horsey people!?" Later he was like, "so have you found a trainer yet, because my girlfriend knows some really good trainers if you need one...what are you doing with your horse again?" 

I almost strangled him. No, I don't spend $6,000 to breed my horse. No, I don't have a "trainer." No, I don't jump. No, I don't do dressage. No, I dont own thousand+ dollar saddles. 

I trail ride. Yes, I have taken lessons and be taught how to ride a horse. Yes, my love for horses is real. Yes, I have skills, even if I can't do the fancy stuff. Yes, my skills are legitimate. Yes, I have fallen. Yes, I have made mistakes. And most importantly, yes, I learn something new every time I see/work with/ride my horse.


----------



## Sharpie

Lol. Just trail ride. Because deer, cows, hogs, mud, birds, water crossings, gunshots, deep sand, highly uneven terrain, skree slopes, loose dogs, bicyclists, hikers, atv/4wheelers, off-roaders, snakes, loose or lost horses, spooking horses, and drunk ******** are things all arena horses can handle with ease, right? Along with opening gates, jumping logs, leg yielding around trees while I'm laying flat on his neck due to branches and riding alongside traffic in 100*F heat and 100% humidity to boot.

Yep. Count me in. I "just" trail ride. Lol! It's taken me a year of hard work to get here and darn proud of both myself and my horse for getting here. We "just" did a 6 mi ride in under an hour with many of the above mentioned trail obstacles, solo no less.

Whenever someone gives me the "just" trail riding thing, I ask them to join me on my next one. Then I give them a few details. So far none of those folks have taken me up on it. Doing anything with horses well is a challenge- don't ask me to arena jump or do WP, and I won't make you try to keep up with me on the trail, deal? I do enjoy a good meander along the trail while BSing with a good friend from time to time though- maybe that's what they're thinking of?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I wouldn't say i' just' trail ride but living in a flat desert the most you encounter ( besides the occasional horse acting up) is barking dogs, dirt bikes, rude people, rabbits, the big pig farm and the occasioal snake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy

I like just trail riding it give me time to be just me and my horse


----------



## horsecrazygirl

normally when people hear me saying that i "just" trail ride they they think of that one time they sat on the horse by the beach and were lead around on horses who could have walked it in their sleep. but when i trail ride its much more. like having to do something rather then just sit there. being run at by dogs. or cyclist in that case. or riding by the road and people not always happy at slowing down a little for a minute so you can cross the road. riding on very uneven terrain not always in the best weather either courtesy of western WA. did i forget to mention on top of a mountain? That is "just" trail riding.


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> My riding buddy talked to someone the other day that she she evented....don't know what she really meant because she said sometimes she rode her horse ALMOST 5 miles.


Almost 5 miles? I think I did that the third or fourth time I got on a horse


----------



## Darrin

jamesqf said:


> Almost 5 miles? I think I did that the third or fourth time I got on a horse


LOL, my horse is just getting warmed up at 5 miles.


----------



## Pattilou

QOS you sound like someone I would like to "just trail ride" with


----------



## QOS

Thanks Pattilou...BSMS said he didn't want to ride with us over here:twisted: He is afraid of the spiders and alligators :rofl:


----------



## Missy May

I have said I "just" trail ride. I use to work cattle. To me, the word "just" means, I go out riding on the blm or wherever w/o a job...for no reason other than to "just" ride. When I first started "just" trail riding again, I have to admit ... it seemed purpose-less all of a sudden. Alas, the need for a "job" disappeared and I enjoy it as much as I ever did. I don't like going alone to places that are pretty tough to get to, though. 

I don't have anything against people that only ever "just" puddle in an arena. Obviousely, many are very talented. But, I do have a problem w them if they believe their horse's ability is superior _b/c_ it never leaves an arena, and neither did its granpappy. I mean, I just can't view a horse as "usefull" if it can't safely take you anywhere you want to go - _outside_ of an arena. 

And, I don't like rattlers and they are thick here....but large spiders above my head when mounted? Alligators? Heck, I'd run off _with_ my horse! Bog is my worst fear. I'd even take huge ugly spiders over that. Believe it or not, there are boggy spots in arroyos - they aren't common (thank the heavens above), but they are super bad news.

I have to admit, though, I often wish there were a beaten down path out my back door that anyone could "just" trail ride on, like those you see in UK - w "horse crosswalks" over the little paved roads. That looks so enchanting! It doesn't necessarily look "challenging", but it does look enjoyable. I like to enjoy my horses, it doesn't matter if its "just" trail riding.


----------



## QOS

Isn't that the truth Missy? I enjoy my horses for the sheer joy that they are mine! 

Y'all need to come riding with me sometimes. You will see that the alligators haven't ate any of us and the spiders are a training opportunity - LOL you have to know how to side pass pretty dang good at times to play spider polo!!! 

Gaaaaaaa....my cousin and I were riding yesterday and thought the spiders were all gone for the year. We saw a huge one at saddle level in a big web but it was off to the side so I left the old girl alone. Normally I give them a job...I take down their web!!


----------



## nvr2many

QOS said:


> hahahahaha come on now NV2 - the banana spiders are pretty dang big but you can generally see them before you run into the web. My cousin makes me go first down the trail so I can clear them out.
> 
> We see hogs and alligators there all the time - had the horses spook at the hogs but the alligators haven't been a problem for me yet. My cousin was riding out there a few years ago with another friend and they came around a corner and a a huge alligator was up on the side of the bank and rolled into the water. Their horses did a synchronized roll back and took off!!!
> 
> The Man O War's are pretty easy to see on the shore at the beach - they are bright blue/purple.
> 
> There are mountain lions up north of here but I have never seen one. Gaaaaaa....I would have a stroke!


UMMMMMMMMM, yah, like I said..............................:shock:


----------



## flytobecat

I think its important to keep things balanced. 
I love trail riding, but I didn't really start improving as a rider until I started working in the arena. I don't think I ever use my legs that much on a trail, and I'm not a flat ground kind of girl.
However, I think trail riding keeps you and your horse thinking. You never know what is going to happen or what you'll run across on the trail.


----------



## nvr2many

Dustbunny said:


> Want nothing to do with big ugly giant spiders.Wild hogs wouldn't thrill me either.
> I think I'll stick to the bear, cougar and bobcats around here. As a rule they want nothing to do with me. However, there are always the sasquatches. Maybe I better rethink this...


Guess your in my neck of the woods,


----------



## Missy May

QOS said:


> Isn't that the truth Missy? I enjoy my horses for the sheer joy that they are mine!
> 
> Y'all need to come riding with me sometimes. You will see that the alligators haven't ate any of us and the spiders are a training opportunity - LOL you have to know how to side pass pretty dang good at times to play spider polo!!!
> 
> Gaaaaaaa....my cousin and I were riding yesterday and thought the spiders were all gone for the year. We saw a huge one at saddle level in a big web but it was off to the side so I left the old girl alone. Normally I give them a job...I take down their web!!


She sidepasses well...but I think I would just have to pass on alligators all together! 

I am an eco-friendly rider, if I saw a huge web w a huge spider, I would just run.:lol:

Only a fellow trail rider would appreciate this...a trail riding buddy found a natural "arena" type formation...big bowl formed by hills in the mountains, w fine dirt in the "bottom" of the bowl...nothing else, no rocks, cactus, nada. If headed that way, we stop there and "train" for a few...sidepassing duels and all.  The things that can amuse a trail rider!:wink:


----------



## bsms

I just want to know: Were any of these spiders hired to film "The Hobbit"?


----------



## Missy May

Qos missed her opportunity, she could have made big $$ stuffing them in small animal crates, passed them off as friendly little camera ready ******s - and sold them to the film production. But, noooo, she just whacked 'em dead!


----------



## montcowboy

well ive read all the post.found them very enjoyable.all i can say is that in my neck of the woods.the just trails are what we drive our trucks down to get to town.. i actually posted some pictures just trail riding the last time i went to my hunting country. hope you enjoy them as much as i did taking them. if possible..lol..ride safe everyone


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'm a "just trail rider" when I ride. My daughter (10) is the actual rider in the family, her Dad and I are her chauffeurs and ground crew 90% of the time. She and her horse are primarily English flat riders (might start jumping this year), they show both Western and English, sort cows (and ducks), play day (barrels, poles, etc), and love to go out on the trail. Sometimes I grab one of the BO's horses and join her for a trail ride.

Let me tell you, she is the most sore after a couple of hours trail riding. . It really challenges her and her horse because you DO have to work harder and longer with more obstacles than you find in the sand arena. We love it as a change of pace for her QH. I'm hoping in time to move away from arena showing and look into trail challenges as our next big "event".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

LOL the one I saw yesterday could have raked in big cash if they were paying for big spiders. She wasn't Indiana Jones big but she was a good sized old girl.

Dang...y'all are bound to see all kinds of critters on y'alls rides that make Tyrrell Park seem tame. There have been threads where everyone talks about seeing wolfs, deer, elk, moose, mountain lions and exotics and bears. Come on, a few alligators, spiders and hogs don't compare to that!!


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> There have been threads where everyone talks about seeing wolfs, deer, elk, moose, mountain lions and exotics and bears. Come on, a few alligators, spiders and hogs don't compare to that!!


But wolves, bears & mountain lions are warm & fuzzy, and usually take off when they see you, before you can even get the camera out. Alligators got scales, and lurk in the muddy water.

Got no problem with spiders, though.


----------



## Darrin

jamesqf said:


> But wolves, bears & mountain lions are warm & fuzzy, and usually take off when they see you, before you can even get the camera out. Alligators got scales, and lurk in the muddy water.
> 
> Got no problem with spiders, though.


 
I don't have a problem with spiders, it's their webs I hate!!!


----------



## OliviaMyee

I understand .. just because i don't compete people seem to think you aren't that * into horse riding, or you dont ride as much, or are less of a rider. Which is wrong as i ride 3-4 times a week and im very much involved in my Sport !


----------



## QOS

jamesqf said:


> But wolves, bears & mountain lions are warm & fuzzy, and usually take off when they see you, before you can even get the camera out. Alligators got scales, and lurk in the muddy water.
> 
> Got no problem with spiders, though.


James I am more afraid of the mountain lions than alligators. They ate a dang stallion about 50 miles from here last year. He belonged to an acquaintance - he was her baby. He was in a 40 foot pen and two attacked him and he couldn't get away. Dang...now THAT is scary....alligator not so much. Spider webs are yukky - but not near as yukky as reaching up to pull them off your helmet and finding a spider dangling from your hand :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## acorn

DancingArabian said:


> On the flip side...there are plenty of horses who I would call "just a trail horse." The kind that rarely, if ever leave home. Walk only on the same trails over and over - mixing it up is walking the same trail in the other way than you normally go. MAYBE a trot if there's a hill. No creeks, no odd terrain, a well worn path from having been walked on so often. They go forward, turn a bit, back awkwardly and stop. There's no moving off leg pressure to turn, no side passing, no Arabian equitation. While this is great for those who like that sort of thing, its also not exactly a demanding job or a very technical one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL noooo that isn't a trail horse that is a hack.


----------



## SueNH

Give me a moose on the trail over a giant spider any day!!!


----------



## QOS

SueNH I have heard those moose are pretty dang cranky....and will attack. I think it is because they almost have a horse like body, got shorted on the neck department, stuck with an ugly head and shovels for antlers. It has caused them to be ****y.....while I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see a moose on the trail, I will take spider in the web over cranky ****ed off moose on the trail. 

Dang, I would love to ride up north in New Hampshire. It is SO pretty up there!!!


----------



## SueNH

Bull moose in rut are dangerous. I've had more than a few friends treed by them. One even had his log skidder tipped over. He took refuge in the cage of a giant tractor only to have the moose roll it right over. Cow moose not so much. I've actually pushed them out of the road at times. Not advisable...I was a small town cop and there was this one young cow moose who liked to get on a bridge over a brook and just watch the water flow. Traffic would back up and tourists would get dangerously close. Sirens, air horn, flapping arms didn't work. I would literally have to get out and smack her butt just like an errant cow or pony. Believe me the cruiser was positioned for a quick dive to cover! Happened several times before she must have decided that a quieter river watching spot was needed.

Many years ago, just before dawn in the summer I was out on my front porch drinking coffee and listening to the frogs. Heard a snort on the side of the house in my flower bed. I could just see a big silhouette in the dark. Giant humpbacked and slow moving, me not fully awake, assumed it was the ancient Belgian that lived down the road. Wandered over and started to throw a lead over the neck, heard another snort and realized it wasn't a horse sound. She was happily munching my daylilies and just kind of looked at me like I was nuts. I think I ran backwards to the porch! I now always bring a flashlight when I hear horse noises in the dark. One other time I woke up to clomp, clomp, clomp outside my bedroom. Went outside yelling at my gelding to get his sorry butt back to his pen. Heard King give his mealtime call down by the barn in the opposite direction. Shined the flashlight by the shed to see the cow moose heading back into the brush.

In early spring most years I get a cow moose that hangs with the horses for a few days and then moves on. All I can think is she gets a little lonely, hangs out for a few days and then goes back to the woods. Plays havoc with my fence. Moose go where moose want to go.

While I'm not much for galloping at this point in my life an angry bull moose would find this plump 50+ year old body moving down the trail at the highest rate of speed available. Their body language when irked is very similar to an agitated bovine. So far I haven't had the pleasure to see a bull moose on the trail. I'm fine with that.

Did you know moose are gaited? They pace down the snowmobile trails here all the time. I think they could put a racing Standardbred to shame.


----------



## QOS

> Bull moose in rut are dangerous. I've had more than a few friends treed by them. One even had his log skidder tipped over. He took refuge in the cage of a giant tractor only to have the moose roll it right over.


OMG that is what I am talkin' about! Spiders - ppphhhhhhffffffftttttt unless it is a brown recluse we are pretty good to go around here. Alligators - they aren't coming after us - well, maybe if we bothered them and I am not Crocodile Dundee. The hogs are generally not running at us either - now I wouldn't want to be caught on the ground with them where I couldn't get away though! 

But cranky big @$$ moose? That is gaited too boot running at me? Gaaaaaaaa I would love to see them though!


----------



## SueNH

Facebook

I don't know if my friends settings will let you see this. He lives not too far from here in a surprisingly busy area. If it doesn't work I'll steal her pictures and post them. About 1/2 mile from Walmart. He could go shopping.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ waiting patiently,


----------



## SueNH

I guess I need to post them.


----------



## SueNH

I threw them into my photobucket album. Mama and baby are there too.

fostesky1's Library | Photobucket


----------



## SueNH

Belly on him says something about spring grass.


----------



## Missy May

Interesting, I have never seen a moose in the wild. There are lots of deer - which have only ever once caused me a problem when they ran right by us. My mare handled it pretty well, considering. I was on "this side" of the blm fence headed home - they came tearing by on the other side. 

That is a horrible story, QOS, about the mountain lion. They are around here, but, knock on wood, I have never seen one. 

Have ya ever been a cut and run rider? Come one now? Be honest. I have, once. Lots of very fresh mountain lion tracks sent me packing...I had a loooog lonely ride back, too. And, I told myself the entire way back I didn't care if I was then branded a "panty waist". No one was armed, and we were on top of a rather large and rough mountain, no thanks. I wasn't worried about being attacked _per se_, I was worried about my horse's response if we met up w it on a rough mountain top. It was only 2-3 cows they were after...and they weren't mine! 

So, if I went riding w you, QOS, and we met up w "harry potter" sized forest spiders....there you would be..talking to no one, cause I'd be so gone.


----------



## Painted Horse

I've been treed by a moose when hiking, But they've never bothered me when I was mouted.

One evening I was working a young 3 year old gelding. We had gone down a trail and mis-judged the sunset, My gelding was dogging it on the way back and I was getting tired of trying to get him to step out. It was almost dark, loosing daylight fast.

We came up the trail and a bull moose jumped up out of the brush and headed away from us, up the trail. My gelding immediately became herd sour and decided he needed to keep up with that black shape heading up the trail in the dusk. So he quikened his stride to keep up. The moose feeling he was being chased also quickened his stride. Pretty soon I had that colt moving out like I wanted him to move and I wasn't having to kick or squeeze on him to get it. Luckily the moose stayed right in the trail, heading toward where I had parked.

After a few hundred yard the moose had enough and departed the trail into the thick stuff. Not wanting to get brushed off or scratched up, I corrected my horses course and stayed on the trail.

They are common to see around here and as long as you don't get between a cow and her calf. Usually not a big deal



























As far as cougars, we see them occassionally. More often than not, I just see their signs, deer they've killed and been feeding on, tracks in the dirt. They really don't care to be near people and usually will avoid us. So it is rare to really see one in the flesh









I have big hands. Wear an XL or XXL glove if that givexs you any idea how big that print in the sand is.


----------



## Pattilou

Wow how awesome is that... see that is what I love about "Just" trail riding !


----------



## nvr2many

Now that's something that you do not see in an Arena. At least you hope not, lol.


----------



## montcowboy

i have a saddle that would fit that bull moose great.if anyone wants to use it...lol


----------



## QOS

OMG those are gorgeous gorgeous pictures. 

The stallion that was killed was such a sweetie. The man that originally trained Sarge had owned him. He sold Sarge so he could promote the get of his stallion. He gave the horse to the girl who rode him. He retained breeding rights. I rode on my first big trail ride with them. Jacque was riding Rimfire and I never saw a more well behaved stallion in my life. She was devastated when he was killed. It was on FaceBook and we all consoled her but nothing could bring him back to her. We were all shocked that big cats got him as this horse was HUGE. One of those foundation bred QH that looks like a freight train. They think he was jumped when he was on the ground asleep. Poor guy. They wanted to track and kill them but dang...that is what wild animals do. As far as I know they never killed the cats that did it.


----------



## thenrie

What a great thread! I JUST had a ball JUST reading the posts! I think it's JUST great to tell people I JUST ride trails and that my horse is JUST a trail horse! When I talk about the adventures I've had and the things my JUST trail horse will do without ever thinking twice, they think I'm JUST blowing smoke. I did the show and game thing when I was a kid and that's all fine and good for folks who like that sort of thing. It taught me how to ride and handle a horse in a safe environment, but I JUST love trail riding and that's JUST fine with me.

Here are a couple pics of a couple of my most recent trail rides in the Blue Wilderness Area of eastern Arizona. I'm on the black horse. The older man is my dad at 78 years old. The other is a buddy of mine. We spent some quality time JUST trail riding for several hours. It's often more like "no-trail riding". Try getting this kind of scenery in an arena!


----------



## QOS

oohhhhhh so pretty!!!!!


Missy - I'd ride up front and knock down the spider webs for you...no need to dash off - you might run into one I missed so you would have to stay with me! LOL

Last year I was clearing out spiders for my cousin and Biscuit started acting like a duffus and backing up. He throws it into reverse when he wants to evade something. I turned him around and let him back up  a hill. He decided backing up a hill wasn't fun. On that ride I had to dismount 6 times getting spiders because Biscuit wouldn't side pass. He side passes now! Lots of practice!


----------



## QOS

hahahaha as far as just trail riding - I went up a hill so steep in October on Biscuit that I was scared stiff. LOL I call it my own Cougar Rock!


----------



## nvr2many

QOS said:


> hahahaha as far as just trail riding - I went up a hill so steep in October on Biscuit that I was scared stiff. LOL I call it my own Cougar Rock!


OK WOMAN! I want pics! Not that I don't believe you, I just wanna see...:shock:
Oh and if my horse starts to back I do the same. Its like fine! You wanna back, then back but go where I wanna go, lol.


----------



## Missy May

Thenrie, what breed is the pretty chestnut in the pic?


----------



## thenrie

Missy May said:


> Thenrie, what breed is the pretty chestnut in the pic?


He's a Halflinger. Stands about 15 hands and weighs around 11-1200 and is 4-5 years old, I believe. Great trail horse, except that he gets into everything and breaks a lot of stuff, like fences... He's so strong he sometimes tries to push trees out of the way rather than hop over them. Fun horse. My buddy is about 6'3 and about 240 pounds or so. He liked riding a horse he didn't feel guilty taking on hard trails. 

The black one is a QH, grandson of Doc Olena. He stands only about 13.5 or so. If he were 1 hand taller, he would be the perfect horse. Even at his size he can outwalk any horse I know.

The Sorrel my dad is on is Honey the Mule. She's the best "trail dog" I've ever had. See the trail dog thread for an explanation.


----------



## QOS

nvr2many - I had my Roam camera like a big nerd on my head. I was so excited because I thought I had caught MOVIES of it. I was ****ED when I realized I didn't have it on. The air turned a little shad of blue..... ;-) We are going back there next spring. I don't know if I will have the guts to do it again but I will have the guts to take a picture of it !!!! Hahahahahaa and I call it My Cougars Rock but it was in Mississippi


----------



## nvr2many

QOS said:


> nvr2many - I had my Roam camera like a big nerd on my head. I was so excited because I thought I had caught MOVIES of it. I was ****ED when I realized I didn't have it on. The air turned a little shad of blue..... ;-) We are going back there next spring. I don't know if I will have the guts to do it again but I will have the guts to take a picture of it !!!! Hahahahahaa and I call it My Cougars Rock but it was in Mississippi


OMG! I hate when stuff like that happens!! gah! Well if you get the nerve again I would love to feel like I am right there with you, lol. 
I wish I would have had one of those on my head when my little llama/rodeo happened a couple weeks ago. It was really something. Don't want to do it again tho.


----------



## Missy May

thenrie said:


> He's a Halflinger. Stands about 15 hands and weighs around 11-1200 and is 4-5 years old, I believe. Great trail horse, except that he gets into everything and breaks a lot of stuff, like fences... He's so strong he sometimes tries to push trees out of the way rather than hop over them. Fun horse. My buddy is about 6'3 and about 240 pounds or so. He liked riding a horse he didn't feel guilty taking on hard trails.
> 
> The black one is a QH, grandson of Doc Olena. He stands only about 13.5 or so. If he were 1 hand taller, he would be the perfect horse. Even at his size he can outwalk any horse I know.
> 
> The Sorrel my dad is on is Honey the Mule. She's the best "trail dog" I've ever had. See the trail dog thread for an explanation.


Well, that is what I thought (haflinger), but he is so large. I just recently acquired one (filly 13hh) to keep my mare company. A_ very_ different kind of horse..at least, than I am use to. I have never seen so much power packed into 13h in my life! And, she is a babe, yet. Ugh oh. The one in your photo looks like he would be (personality wise) as you described.

The little mule looks like a sweetie - almost like something you would see in a gold rush picture. My cousin's mule will tag along like a dog, no rope necessary if that is what a "trail dog" is. I am not a real mule person, myself. 

I think 13-2 is the_ perfect_ size, personally. I won't even look at them if they are over 14-2. A very good friend had a mare - bandlena, that I very much admired when I was a youngster. I do not know what side or to what degree the "lena" part came in. She was an amazing horse, very "fluid" in everything she did, and a very talented cow horse. She looked good just walking along! She wasn't "cuddly" friendly, though..kind of aloof.


----------



## Missy May

QOS said:


> nvr2many - I had my Roam camera like a big nerd on my head. I was so excited because I thought I had caught MOVIES of it. I was ****ED when I realized I didn't have it on. The air turned a little shad of blue..... ;-) We are going back there next spring. I don't know if I will have the guts to do it again but I will have the guts to take a picture of it !!!! Hahahahahaa and I call it My Cougars Rock but it was in Mississippi


What an neat idea! In theory.  Kidding. I loose stuff at an amazing rate on the trail. I try hard to just travel w nothing but the basics..unless I don't care if it goes overboard and I don't notice. I don't even know if attaching it to my head would help!

I always call DH when I travel alone at different intervals. I forgot once. _ Luckily_ he called me - my cell was on the ground on the other side of the gate I had just closed. ring, ring.


----------



## smrobs

Granted, I don't have access to the type of country like Painted Horse posted, but around here, "trail riding" is a misnomer as there are no _trails_. If you want to go a certain direction, you just go there and have to pick your own way down off the caprocks, across the gullies, or through the trees.

Personally, I really enjoy "just" trail riding :wink:.



























And this picture really doesn't do this view justice. We are standing at the edge of a peak of caprock that we call "lookout point". It is about a 6 foot drop from the edge of the rock we're standing on to the ground underneath.


----------



## Pattilou

Smrobs great looking country !


----------



## QOS

Nvr2many - I don't know if I will have the nerve again. Biscuit already asked me what the hell were you thinking sister?!!!

Missy - Girl, you are so talking to lose my butt if it wasn't attached. That Roam camera slides into a slot on the helmet and has a little leash to attach it to the slot. It can't come off!!


----------



## EthanQ

I understand what OP is getting at here. Many people see trail riding as not requiring skill form either horse or rider...That's why my cousins whom I am teaching to ride call it "Trail Adventuring." haha gives it a bit more spice.


----------



## Missy May

Well, I don't have near as pretty scenery as you all. It is what it looks like - _rocky_. I rarely take photos on the trail (not that there are real "trails"), I can't actually see the lcd from glare on my cell when I "shoot", anyway.


----------



## katieandscooby

If I didn't trail ride I think my social life would be really nonexistent! 

Personally, give me the moose and elk, bears, cougars and wolves any day over giant spiders! We spend a lot of time out in places only you can get to via foot or horse in the company of good friends of course. We ride some wild valley land and have so much fun and I wouldn't own a horse I could not trail ride on. I have sold a few because they were not ranch and trail horse material. The one mare could of been an amazing wp horse had I kept her and done more training on her. But my gosh, moving cows was impossible. Trail riding I was so far behind everyone they could of left me for days before I made it back. 

It makes my horses better horses. We have some rough land out here in Sk, contrary to everyones opinion! And we need horses that can cover it. My show horses better be able to suck it up, get thrown into different tack and be able to keep up! Otherwise I really do not need a show horse like that. I find they are more sure footed can handle ground where every other horse is slipping and be no nonsense in whatever weather. Meanwhile the other show horses are having difficulty as they are melting inthe rain. My barrel horses are some of the most sure footed ones you will find. They will go as fast as they are comfortable and will not go any faster in bad ground. They go to their limit and then have common sense to keep their feet under them. That I know is from being up and down those hills in sometimes iffy situations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf

OK, if it's scenery time...


----------



## QOS

aaaaaahahhhhhhhhh so beautiful. What a gorgeous place to ride!!!


----------



## Pattilou

EthanQ said:


> "Trail Adventuring." haha gives it a bit more spice.


Good ideal from now on I will go trail adventuring


----------



## flytobecat

Sorry, all we got is cactus & rocks -








and the occasional hawk.


----------



## Pattilou

I rode in AZ for the first time a couple of months ago..... and you are correct, I have never seen so much rock before and your cactus actually shoot stickers when you ride by 

But even given that , its beautiful country and your sunsets are to die for !


----------



## QOS

Pattilou said:


> I rode in AZ for the first time a couple of months ago..... and you are correct, I have never seen so much rock before and your cactus actually shoot stickers when you ride by


Dang Pattilou, that sounds scarier than spiders. LOL there was quiet a bit of cactus in central Texas when we rode at McKinney Roughs. OMG I didn't want to tangle with any of that!!! :shock:


----------



## montcowboy

few pictures of one of my fall rides..loved every one elses so miuch i had to post some of mine..lol..


----------



## Missy May

FYI cactus first aid ... Tide. It is a life saver! My mare once got a barrel cactus barb in her hind pastern. A big one, luckily not w a hook. It was locked in tight! I soaked it in warm water w tide when we got home, and it came right out (w needle nose plyers). And, it really does get the dirt out, because the hair that was soaked was blinding white!


----------



## Missy May

Well, mont, yours pics are breath taking....now I just want to delete mine.


----------



## QOS

Those are stunning pictures....if Biscuit was looking over my shoulder he would be tapping me with a hoof...."sister....SISTER....I have tender tootsies...I don't want to go there on those rocks" He'd be whining like a 2 year old.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit and I in Mississippi and at the beach here in Texas. The beach picture is actually from right when I bought Biscuit a little more than 2 years ago. He was underweight in that picture bless his heart. That is what remained of a road that was washed out 30 years ago in Hurricane Allen. In places the asphalt was almost 2 feet thick. This is about 20 miles from Galveston, Texas near High Island, TX. This is where Hurricane Ike came in.


----------



## montcowboy

miss may...i disagree..i loved your pictures. looks like some great riding country your in.. thanks for sharing them. ride safe everyone...


----------



## Missy May

Montcowboy, that is mightly kind of you to say, I think I would trade in a heartbeat...minus the cold up your way.

QOS - biscuit is indeed a very handsome fellow! Having the beach to ride on would just be dreamy! And the rivers...you have a lot of lovely and diverse riding areas!


----------



## nvr2many

QOS said:


> Those are stunning pictures....if Biscuit was looking over my shoulder he would be tapping me with a hoof...."sister....SISTER....I have tender tootsies...I don't want to go there on those rocks" He'd be whining like a 2 year old.


You are a hoot! I wish you lived closer, I would ride with you any day!!!!


----------



## QOS

LOL yes, we are fortunate to have diverse areas to ride in but we don't have mountains and y'alls mountain pictures are so beautiful. I would have to haul about 10 hours to hit mountain areas in either Arkansas or over to northern Alabama/Georgia which would be more of a 12 hour haul.

I live 17 miles for the coast but that beach is more like 47 miles from here. We ride in several places on the beach. We mostly ride at Tyrrell unless we are up at Ebenezer for the weekend and it is 100 miles from here. Lots of hills there, creeks and a beach area on a lake. 

Where we live in Texas it is only 4 hours from Central Texas and 5 hours from Mississippi. If I had a Living Quarters trailer and won the lottery, Biscuit would be in the trailer and we would be going all over the states riding with y'all!!! Woot ! that would be a blast. (I would have to keep a big supply of hoof boots for the Biscuit and his tender toes) Thanks Missy - he is also a total sweetheart. So glad I bought him!!!


----------



## QOS

come on over nvr2many - it is nice here in the winter!!! Snow birds flock here!!! Don't know where you are at in Oregon but it is bound to be warmer here. 

I have been to Oregon once. OMG is it GORGEOUS!


----------



## SorrelHorse

A lot of trail riders do not take the technical riding seriously. That is just how it is. It breeds a stereotype just like everything else does.

All barrel horses are "just" a bunch of crazy idiots
All reiners are "just" a bunch of unbalanced trainers with draw reins
All dressage riders are "just" a bunch of snobs

Who the hell cares what other people think? Personally, for what I want, if the horse isn't sane, broke, and trained enough to show, race, AND trail ride I don't want it.


----------



## SorrelHorse

*gasp* We get to share pictures now? xDD 

Fine...if you INSIST... :rofl:

Speaking of Oregon...


----------



## montcowboy

should have gone in deeper..lol..love the brand.great pictures. thanks for posting them..happy trails everone.ride safe...


----------



## Pattilou

Montcowboy all I can say is gorgeous !


----------



## flytobecat

Yeah, I'll take spiders over jumping cholla any day!
I've always wanted to ride my horse on a beach. Your so lucky.


----------



## Painted Horse

Wow, this thread took on a new life yesterday.

And like many of your post,
Some times we have a trail. Sometimes we just wander where ever as we explore









Sometimes its rocky









And sometimes it sandy









Sometimes its steep









Sometimes it's flat and cold









But regardless of where you are, You can have fun Just trail riding.


----------



## Catpeedontherug

Did someone say...Oregon?
Oh, ok...I'll show ya some Oregon


----------



## FlyGap

"Just" another trail rider here too!
I couldn't have it any other way! I get bored after a 15 minuet warm up... I'm ready to go conquer the world.

1.6 million acres of tough, ******y, forests. I would do anything to have some of the open spaces you guys do! (Ditto on the giant spiders, have trees, have huge face eating monsters!) 
Here is some of our country!













































It's full of all kinds of wildlife, but the only gaters we have QOS are the log ones floating in the puddles! We also have a bunch of ATV's and Dirt Bikes that zip around on the main trails. The horses _have_ to be bomb proof, just can't have a loopy horse out here. When choosing a trail horse I have to look at so many different factors... Soundness, athleticism, endurance, brains, sure footedness, a calm disposition, and this look in their eye that says "Yeah, I can do it, and I WANT to do it, but I'm gonna make sure we don't die trying...". I have to be sure they are fit enough to pack me up and through mountains and be able to make it back. Both of us have to have this thing called common sense. After you get off the main trails you are out on one of a million old logging trails. Most of them have been "closed" by the USFS, so you have to beat brush getting around the dropped trees, sometimes for miles. If I get us into trouble it's a couple hours ride to cell service, and a several mile pack out before I could even get to where a helicopter could vac us. We all have E-Vac contracts. The trails are so vague, winding, and confusing that two years ago a lady got lost on the trails out here in her car... Took two days to find her!! 

I'd rather look at this instead of four walls and some dirt! LOL!!








My hitchin posts...









Now I'm not saying that I could jump 3ft. fences (well I _could_...), or make it through a dressage test without the judges laughing me outta the arena... But I can safely take myself and DH for a 25+++mile expedition and make it back with the horses in one piece! I'm not saying my horse could compete at barrel racing, or WP, or whatever else people do with them... But mine knows how to stop, he knows how to pick his way through brambles and fallen logs without losing his head, an ATV coming up on us suddenly is a day at the park, climbing up a cliff is no problem, keeping his cool is expected when we are walking and he knows not to spook and hold his ground when I scramble trying not to fall into a ravine... Takes a lot of work to get a horse to this point. No less than "just" teaching one to canter pretty circles or hop over fences.

Happy trails!!


----------



## Missy May

All I can say is WOW Fly...and that is just gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! I love the waterfall! You are blessed w _amazing_ trail riding material! I use to ride in the smokeys a lot (looks very similar to your pics) - it is sooo enchanting and "soft" (except for the occasional granite outcrop)...but often too soft..as in "slick". There is a very noticeable diff in trained and "mountain savvy" trail horses vs not when it comes to that sort of terrain. And, no water worries...thats always nice. 

THey deal w an ATV??? WAow, girl..that rocks! I have only had one episode w one...on "this side" of the BLM. She'd never seen one before, so if you take _that_ into account, she did okay - as in, I came out of it unharmed. ATV's are not allowed on the BLM side...thank the heavens above! 

I am just going to go kick a few rocks, now.

Oh, and Rarity jumps...she gets to a deep "v" shaped gully and ... poof, over it....kind of the opposite of "over" a bar...but, its more useful


----------



## Pattilou

Well said, Fly, well said.....

I love everyone's photo's some great scenery !


----------



## montcowboy

have you ever noticed that the best pictures are the ones with horses ears in them?? why is that??? lol


----------



## montcowboy

amazing pictures everyone..see why we only trial ride..lol..i do alot of arena work. training reinging horses. some gaming. and i enjoy it. teaching flying changing leads is fun. but just riding down a trail feeds the soul in ways thats hard to find any where else. i do have more pictures on my profile . wont bore you on here. hope every one has a happy holiday season. ride safe.


----------



## tinyliny

1.6 million acres is nothing to sneeze at. I am confined to 500 acres of woodsy riding. I don't know how to do the real trail riding; with high lining and hobbling and packing and all. Would love to learn, though.


----------



## SorrelHorse

You guys make me want to go take more pictures....LOL...Might have to drag the old man out and go play. Its pretty rainy right now though.


----------



## jamesqf

montcowboy said:


> have you ever noticed that the best pictures are the ones with horses ears in them?? why is that??? lol


OK, horse ears:


----------



## FlyGap

Me too Tiny! Mine aren't broke to hobbles, something I'm learning about... We live where we ride so no need, but when we used to go camping that would have been nice! One time we stopped to swim and let the horses graze. They hightailed it back to the cabin, that was a walk of shame! (land was fenced, LOL!)

Missy you are brave, no gully jumpin for me! LOL!

So you like waterfalls? Here are a few more! 





































And rocks? Yeah, we gots lots of those! BIG ONES!! I hate this valley, it's a death trap, but the rocks are awesome! This will be our house if need be! LOL!









(there is a really cool hidden room back there!)










MC, post more pictures!


----------



## Missy May

Okay, stop! I am feeling underprivileged.


----------



## FlyGap

Remember, trees are bad! Trees are bad!! LOL!!


----------



## Catpeedontherug

If you guys like the ear photos, there is a Facebook page called 'As Seen Through Horses Ears'. 
Super great pics!


----------



## montcowboy

i keep getting booted when i try to upload pictures. not sure what is going on..lol.. few more from my hunting country in the bob marshal wilderness around 2 million acres of more. plenty of elbow room. the forest fires made some of the pictures smokey..sorry bout that. hope you enjoy.notice hobbles in the first one..never leave home with out them..lol..enjoy . the last two pictures are just across from my house on the river. riding old gated off logging roads. they work great for young horses..and as you see.some times the view is good to..ride safe everyone


----------



## nvr2many

SorrelHorse said:


> You guys make me want to go take more pictures....LOL...Might have to drag the old man out and go play. Its pretty rainy right now though.


Yes it is.................:-(


----------



## Reno Bay

I haven't read every single post. Stopped on page 4 lol.

I say "just" anything really. I "just" do dressage. I "just" jump. I "just" do what I enjoy. I personally never mean it in a way that's supposed to be offensive.

As for not being able to see show horses doing trails...I would totally do that with mine even if I had a ridiculously amazing GP horse. Any _good_ horse should be able to handle trails...and not the 'pay-for-an-hour-of-walking' kind. 

Saying a show horse can't do trails could be turned around to bite you in the butt...don't see trail horses doing third level or jumping five footers (not my view at all, just throwing it out there as an example).

I'd love to go on a _real_ trail ride around here...but I don't ride my own horse yet (he's a state away anyways) and anything around here involving a canter or more is like...$80-150 per person per 45 minutes...bleh.


----------



## QOS

stop stop stop it!!!! OMG those pictures are gorgeous and I want the little dog too!!!! OMG I want to ride where y'all ride. Flygap....I need to come ride with you in the worst way...Biscuit can wear his Easy Boot Gloves and stop ****ing and moaning about his tender feet!!!

These pictures show both horse and rider better have some cajones to ride!!!! I am growing some cajones so I can go!!


----------



## Iseul

Shoot..I wish our trails were that nice! I just navigate between 2 sides of a valley, lol. And im glad my horse thinks and didnt go down the hill I wanted her to go down today..I think we wouldve ended up broken at the bottom of the valley D:

But..I say my mare's JUST a trail horse as well..all the time. Im not apologizing for it though. I say it because that's just what she does best. Sure she's in training to show trail, pleasure, and games..but she's still just a trail horse for now; a good, surefooted, trustworthy one.

I use just because trails are the only thing we actually DO at the moment. When I can show her without it just being for experience, then Ill say she's a show horse that is awesome at trails as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thenrie

Montcowboy, I just took a look at some of your albums. Man, you've got it made. One day soon, I'm going to be up that way and ride some of that country. 

This has been the most enjoyable thread I've read in a looooong time. I've read every single post and looked at every picture. It's got me all bothered to get back out there now and put some miles on Penny!


----------



## FlyGap

QOS, come on up!! You know where we are!
The trails vary, the main ones are pretty smooth, when you get off the beaten path... Well, they gotta suck it up. I keep mine barefoot and trimmed appropriately, never had a problem with these horses. Did have a tender footed gelding, when he threw a shoe you were walking home!

The ATV's are only bad a few months out of the year, it's like a swarm, they just show up. Thankfully it's only on the weekends!!

I'll give you the grand tour!


----------



## montcowboy

thenrie..let me know when your coming.and we can head up some trails around here. some good riding country. and thanks everyone.standing invite to anyone that shows up.. lets go just trail riding...lol


----------



## SueNH

This is one of the loops I ride. Filmed by a neighboring farm. He's on a mtn. bike so the view would be similar.






and just down the road






This is Foster's falls. Named after my husbands family.


----------



## Painted Horse

I've always wanted to ride the Bob and do a little fishing up in that country, May have to come visit you Montana.

But it is so hard to trailer so far when there is so much closer that I still need to see.









There is always something just over the next mountain that needs exploring









And it always looks different as the season change


----------



## Pattilou

So enjoying everyone's back yards, boy we have some beautiful country in this United States of America !!

I don't know how it is in other states but here in CA our "Just trail riding" miles are slowly dwindling. So many developments, our state park systems are short on funds and some are closing :?

It seems to be a constant battle to keep our trail systems open.


----------



## Celeste

The pictures on this thread are awesome!


----------



## montcowboy

thought i should be totally upfront on this. a picture of what happens when you spend enough time jumping rocks cliffs and mountain tops. lost the entire fall off of him to heal him up. i was about 15 miles from trailer.all rough rough country. and he wouldnt stop pumping out the blood . when i droped out of grizzly basin the wolfs were howling up a storm at us cause of all the blood along the so called trail i was on. finally got to a glacier fed river and stood him in the cold cold water till it slowed way down..then made it out..thank goodness i had some bute along . by the time we got out he wasnt doing really good. but.. as ive said before.thats just trail riding right??? ride safe everyone. the second picture is part of the motley crew waiting for me to get done messing with the leg.


----------



## qh trail rider

poppy1356 said:


> I get on, hold on and see if I come back alive.


I like that!


----------



## QOS

Flygap, I hope to take you up on that offer one day.

Montcowboy - glad you got home before the wolves ate you! I am sure your horse was like the guys on Monty Python "it is just a flesh wound!!!" Poor boy - glad he was ok. 

Here are pictures from Ebenezer Park at Sam Rayburn Lake in east Texas and the other two are at McKinney Roughs on two separate rides. That is near Austin, Texas. I think my pictures are pretty dang whimpy compared to y'alls....

Glad this ol' boy was across a canal from us








Hogs at Tyrrell








Biscuit and Elan having a conference on whether the hogs were sizing them up for a meal.


----------



## Missy May

Glad he made it mont. That is awful. My cousin lost a stunning stud on a trail ride once, after that I became a _lot_ less cavalier about things.

This is a great thread, I rarely ever take photos on the trail...but it will "remind" me to at least _try_. I am interested in one of those head cameras. 

I noticed in the pics ^^ lot of people do not wear a helmet. Ya might want to at least give it some thought. My riding buddies don't, so I look "odd man out". Its easier not to wear one, granted, not as much shade as a cowboy hat and all. But....

Oh, and I have to ride alone often, I find it more enjoyable to ride w someone, and my "dare-o-meter" just jumps up when I am with someone for some reason. Not sure why.


----------



## Celeste

Missy May said:


> I noticed in the pics ^^ lot of people do not wear a helmet. Ya might want to at least give it some thought. My riding buddies don't, so I look "odd man out". Its easier not to wear one, granted, not as much shade as a cowboy hat and all. But....


................... but I have two friends that have permanent brain damage from horse accidents. Helmets could have prevented the damage. But that is another thread.........


----------



## QOS

Missy May, I started riding with a helmet last year about this time. I never ride without it now. Two of my riding buddies ride with helmets - the others do not. 

The helmet cam is a Contour Roam. Takes pretty good video!


----------



## montcowboy

qos.you had me when you said gators. had me running the other direction..lol. i can do many things.. gators.big spiders..not on my menu. but great pictures love seeing where everyone rides just trails on.and yes missy..must take camera. im learning that one myself. got me a new one with 10x zoom that fit in my shirt pocket so i could take pictures.i just either forget it. or forget i got it.. must be age..lol.. this is a great thread . lots of horse ears in it.. ride safe everyone... happy holidays


----------



## Iseul

This is my "trail"..lol the rest are currently blocked off for hunters and its too wet to go around them in the valley.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse

We've lost a few horses over the years in the back county. Stuff happens and horses are just an accident waiting to happen. You hope it doesn't happen to you and you hope it's rare for anybody else. But occssionally a horse gets hurt. It's why I carry a pistol, not because I'm worried about bears or cougars, But in case I have to put a horse down.










Ever had to clean the quicksand out of your horses ears and nostrils?


----------



## Paintlover1965

Love the pics posted. Definitely makes me jealous of what beautiful trails I'm missing out there. My former show horse Joey, has become a reliable trail horse who makes my trail rides truly enjoyable. I especially love winter trail rides when we can enjoy all the trees covered in snow and our small waterfall and surrounding rocks blanketed with icicles. The winter snow cover enhances the stillness and gives a whole different quality to our ride. Can't wait for more snow!


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse, your horse is saying "I told you not to go across there!!!" Glad he was ok!


----------



## Missy May

Ah, I looked the Contour Roam on Amazon. Interesting. Maybe it will go on a lightning deal.


----------



## QOS

that must be what it was last year Missy May. I paid $89 for it and then $32 for a SIM card. It was on sale so I got it! Woot! I have had to put up with some ribbing and the first time I used it my husband and my cousin's husband almost fell off their horses laughing.


----------



## QOS

Come Now Montcowboy - I thought you western cowboys were all of that AND a bag of chips.

LOL The alligator in that picture was a BIG ole boy. The next week we saw one that James (this is from a man now...not one of us girls) said was 12'. As long as he was in the bayou we were good to go.


----------



## jamesqf

Reno Bay said:


> Saying a show horse can't do trails could be turned around to bite you in the butt...don't see trail horses doing third level or jumping five footers (not my view at all, just throwing it out there as an example).


I don't think it's the horses: I'm no expert, but I expect most could learn to be good trail horses, given the chance (and would probably enjoy their lives more). It's the owners like my neighbor, who built her own practice arena and spends hours most days riding around a space that's maybe 150' by 75' so she can win ribbons at shows. Her horses are 'too valuable' (her word) to take out on trails, so they live in stalls with attached pens that are maybe 40x40.

I think my horse may have come from such a background. (Don't know much prior to the previous owner, who kept her unridden in a large corral/small field with half a dozen other horses for years after his ex split.) It's been interesting, watching her go from fighting having to get in a trailer to eagerly walking right in; from apparently not knowing what running water was (took half an hour the first time we tried to cross a stream that was about a foot wide) to just jumping right across...


----------



## thenrie

Hey Flygap! Your bio doesn't say much. Where are you? It's hard to believe those pics are somewhere out east here! I'd love to get a chance to spend some time wherever you took those pictures. From what I gather from the comments, you are a lot closer to me than I am to the Rockies! I need to find more places I can get to in a day from VA. It's going to be a couple years before I can get back out west and bother Montcowboy and Paintedhorse.


----------



## Painted Horse

QOS My horse was fine, The one that went down was right behind me, The first 4 horses crossed just fine. The 5th horse took two steps and his front end disappeard in the quicksand. Rider went over the horses head and laid flat on his back in that 2" of water in that little stream.

We just pumped up the mud and it finally gave way.

And James, I think my horses have become professional tourist. They all run to the gate when I pull the trailer around to load them. And if one gets left behind, Oh how he throws a fit about being left.


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse said:


> QOS My horse was fine, The one that went down was right behind me, The first 4 horses crossed just fine. The 5th horse took two steps and his front end disappeard in the quicksand. Rider went over the horses head and laid flat on his back in that 2" of water in that little stream.
> 
> We just pumped up the mud and it finally gave way.
> 
> And James, I think my horses have become professional tourist. They all run to the gate when I pull the trailer around to load them. And if one gets left behind, Oh how he throws a fit about being left.


I have had that happen Painted Horse in mud but it wasn't quicksand. LOL after 12 legs/hooves go through a spot it is pretty dang mushy! Glad the horse was ok. 

My horses will load up easily but when I go down the ranch road with the Brenderup my boys are like "Seriously? Sister we went yesterday!" and they go to the back of the field. They don't give me a problem catching them or loading up but I think they feel like if they have to haul my butt around I should have to work a little for it! :lol:


----------



## Missy May

I just ride to the BLM gate, its easy and hubby doesn't ride. I miss loading out w friends/family. Can't have everything. My mare likes to "see the world" (her idea of trail riding). I often will just ride her on the dirt fence line road on "this side", it's where I started her...its only a 4-5 mile trip, but it is good to "test" stuff, or to just ride between rides, if that makes sense. When we do that, she acts super disappointed ... like it is the most boring thing in the _world._


----------



## Darrin

Painted Horse said:


> We just pumped up the mud and it finally gave way.
> 
> And James, I think my horses have become professional tourist. They all run to the gate when I pull the trailer around to load them. And if one gets left behind, Oh how he throws a fit about being left.


 
I've found that good trail horses enjoy going on trail rides just as much as we do.


----------



## SorrelHorse

A horse who has a job they love will be happy. Not all show horses WANT to be trail horses, not all trail horses WANT to be show horses. Some horses WANT to be both. My mare doesn't WANT to be a grand prix jumper, but that doesn't mean she's worthless. She's a western horse.


----------



## montcowboy

i think..and i can always be wrong..lol. but most horses are pretty good trail horses. in some of my riding country you really need the horse to learn to cross a fallen log with the up hill leg first. on steep side hills if the cross down hill side first get off fast..lol..there going to tip off the mountain. going down really steep hills is learned to. how to tuck there butt down.. slide on the rear and almost run in the front in places. and to never ever turn side ways on steep stuff. most colts i train for trail riding this is all taught to them. but for the most general trails. like through so much of the bob marshal wilderness its just plain normal trails. mud. river crossing. and one swinging bridge . when i outfitted i lead a string of about 8 mules.and we would have our clients out front with cameras when i hit the swinging bridge. mules will step the same all the way down the line. so with eight mules. all them moving excactly the same. we would hit the bridge. as fast as i could get them to walk with out trotting. and b ythe time i got to the middle of it. there bellies would be about a foot off the bridge as it swung left..then back right. moving a good four feet or so. did it so much that my entire string was use to me showing off like that..lol. and sadly this was before digital. ride safe everyone..and happy holidays


----------



## Missy May

Well, that takes a bit more courage than I have mont (swinging bridge). When I use to go out to do a "job" I didn't think as much about the "what ifs", now I am in no big hurry, so I do tend to calculate risks. If it takes longer to "go around", but it is reasonably dangerous IMO not to...I go around. My little mare will do anything I ask her even if she has no prior experience w "obsticle x". I think that is noble of her, but she is my buddy, my pal - so I am careful for the both of us. Of course there is always the "fun" that comes w "wonder if we can make it, go!", and I will do that - when I am reasonably positive we can make it. Everyone has there own "threshold" and perception of "danger".


----------



## thenrie

Ahhh. Just a trail ride.


----------



## Pattilou

I would say Just Heaven !


----------



## nvr2many

*thenrie, where did you find a subway way out there??? :lol:


----------



## Thunderspark

I also trail ride, I've never done showing at all. I love to go out and have a great day enjoying the scenery and challenging me and my mare on the trails.......I know around here alot of the show people do refer to us as "just trail riders" but I don't think they could manage the challenges on a trail or their horses, same as I couldn't manage their style of showing.....


----------



## thenrie

nvr2many said:


> *thenrie, where did you find a subway way out there??? :lol:


That was "just" a day ride. We stopped at Subway in town and picked up lunch on the way out to ride. Works out nicely. We spent that day up at about 9,000ft. That evening we headed down the mountain and made a camp, then spent the following day riding at about 7,000ft in desert and rocks. We intended to stay two days down in the desert, but got dumped on by a real downpour the second night and decided to head back to the house and a nice, dry bed. Both these places are within a 1/2 hour's drive from my parents' home in Eagar, AZ.

Here are some pics from the second day.


----------



## RhondaLynn

oh man.. can I come and ride with you??? I want to do that "Red Rock Ride" so bad... this looks just as good!!
Rhonda


----------



## QOS

me too! me too!!!!


----------



## thenrie

Problem is, I don't live out there. My folks do. I'm here in VA for at least another 18 months or so. After my youngest heads off to college, we will probably end up out somewhere in one of the 4-corners states. Howsoever, once I get out that way and get established, anybody who wants to come out and go for a nice ride is welcome.


----------



## Pattilou

Beautiful ride photo's, love the pictographs ! I went "just trail riding" in AZ for the first time in Sept..... boy they have more rock then all the states put together, and those cactus are narly ! But it was beautiful none the less !


----------



## Dustbunny

The photos on this thread are nothing short of spectacular!
What a great life...being a trail rider.


----------



## Thunderspark

What a beautiful place to ride!


----------



## Iseul

I know this isn't as new anymore..but I had a thought since I just asked someone if the horse is just a trail horse or if it shows too.

I usually think of a show horse as trail riding as well, to keep the horse sane (we run games). So, I usually figure (atleast around here) that every horse trail rides, but also shows occasionally. 

So it's not like trails are nothing, just that around here it's normally a given that you show the horse as well (be it a trail class, pleasure, or games).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse

14" of new snow outside today. And somebody brings this old thread back to life to make me daydream of summer.

Well Not quite summer. But rides in Southern Utah when its cold up north


----------



## Painted Horse




----------



## smrobs

Iseul said:


> I know this isn't as new anymore..but I had a thought since I just asked someone if the horse is just a trail horse or if it shows too.
> 
> I usually think of a show horse as trail riding as well, to keep the horse sane (we run games). So, I usually figure (atleast around here) that every horse trail rides, but also shows occasionally.
> 
> So it's not like trails are nothing, just that around here it's normally a given that you show the horse as well (be it a trail class, pleasure, or games).


None of my horses are shown, but they probably could be if I chose to. In addition to being "just" trail horses, they are working ranch horses as well, which requires them to be calm, cadenced, and controlled like a pleasure horse, quick and responsive like a gaming horse, have cow savvy like a cutting horse, and above all, have the courage to go where I need them to when I need them to, even if the country is rough or they're dragging 1000 pounds of angry cow behind them.


----------



## Lonestar22

I went on just a trail ride today. 16 miles of beach riding with TONS of log jumps, sand dunes, and water. Then we went to town and rode through there. Ambulances, dogs, people, busy highways, 18 wheelers, motorcycles, trains. It was a lot of fun! We even tied our horses up outside the bar and had a beer out on the porch. It was a very good day. I love my trail horse, we cross over and through anything.


----------



## Josh

I don't give much thought on what my horse is. Sometimes we just ride around the farm. Sometimes I work with the rope I'm not a roper. Lately we been working on a lot of gun training for hunting. Guess dusty is kind of a Swiss army horse. I always try new stuff with him. Some he is really good at and some are works in progress. Most of all he is my best bud.


----------



## Thunderspark

What great pics!! My friend and I want to ride to the edge of our city.....it's quite large and they may not appreciate us riding through there LOL


----------



## Dustbunny

Painted Horse....Summer can't get here soon enough to my way of thinking.
Thanks for the photos. You ride some thrilling trails, that's for sure.


----------



## Painted Horse

Thanks Dustbunny.

If a person lives in the middle of this kind of scenery and doesn't go out and enjoy it. Whose fault is it? I'm blessed to have these trails so close by. And I enjoy sharing them.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## nvr2many

Dustbunny said:


> Painted Horse....Summer can't get here soon enough to my way of thinking.
> Thanks for the photos. You ride some thrilling trails, that's for sure.


 I knowwwwwwwwwww! have you looked outside this morning??! its 23 degrees and frosty, but I guess thats a good change from rain!!!!!


----------



## Painted Horse

23° and frosty. I'd take that any day.

It's 7° and 2 foot of snow here


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ I actually prefer that! I hate mud and really miss those years I lived in Utah! Was nice not to have to fool with your lawn in the winter too cause you didn't see it, lol. I lived in Sandy for many years! Loved it. All I get now is wet cold and mud. I love the dry cold.


----------



## gunslinger

Dang Painted Horse....I was watching the weather and thinking about you.....

Sounds to me like it's time to ski for awhile?


----------



## Painted Horse

I was jonesing for a horse ride today, So I drove up to the trailhead to see if I get my trailer in and out of it before I actually trailered my horses up there. (it's just a couple minutes from the house) 

I guess the snow plows have been swamped with clearing streets, cause they have not even pulled into the parking area. As I arrived, I had no choice but to pull in and try to circle around and come back out.

Not a chance. I was pushing snow with my bumper ( it was easily 2foot deep in the parking area) and the truck just floated up and lost traction as all that snow got under my belly. I thought, Oh Great now I'm stuck. But the local church group was just arriving with their 16-18 year old youth for a snow shoe outing. I got about 7-8 Young men to stand on the bumper and help put some weight on the tires and got moving again with a lot of bouncing on the rear bumper from the young men.

So needless to say, I'm not going to get that horse ride in today. No way I would gamble on getting my trailer in and out of that parking lot.

I used to do a LOT of skiing, But the last few years I've kinda slowed down on that, Its hard to pay $60 for a ski pass. In the old days I used to work the ski races and they would trade the volunteers a couple day passes for each day you worked. But any more I don't have the patience to stand on a mountain in any weather watching skiers go around gates just to get a free pass.


----------



## jamesqf

Iseul said:


> I usually think of a show horse as trail riding as well, to keep the horse sane (we run games). So, I usually figure (atleast around here) that every horse trail rides, but also shows occasionally.


Not the case around here, at least among my limited circle. The people I ride with just trail ride. The one I know who shows (the new neighbor who built her own training ring) only shows or practices in that ring. When she's not riding them, the horses live in stalls with maybe 30x30 ft outside pens, because "they're to valuable to take on trails".

PS for Painted Horse: I agree about riding in the scenery, but that one shot on the edge of a cliff? Yer nuts.

PPS: Forget the $60 for a lift ticket, and go cross-country.


----------



## nvr2many

Used to work at the cliff spa salon at Snowbird. Was a ski in and ski out lodge. Free yearly pass's, woot woot!


----------



## Painted Horse

That's the best way to ski
And there is nothing wrong with the skiing at the Bird.


----------



## thenrie

@ Painted horse, just wondering...are your horses "just" trail horses, or can they do shows, too? I'm not sure they could handle the trail obstacles in Trail Class.:lol:

Great pics of your southern Utah ride.


----------



## Painted Horse

Just Trail Horses Henri. They've never learned how to open a gate with the rider in the saddle. The *few* gates I run into are all barb wire fences and I have to get out of the saddle and go untwist the baling wire that is holding the gate together. 










Or at best, I have to take a couple of rails down off the Cross Buck fence.









We don't have any fancy gates on the mountain.

But they do know where to put their feet


----------



## thenrie

duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## thenrie

*Trial Obstacles?*

Trail obstacles? What's that? 

Trail riding? We don't need no stinkin' trail!

Out on top, White Mountains, eastern Arizona, south of Eagar, AZ.


----------



## Painted Horse

I've been on the top of my share of mountains. There are plenty of obstacles on your way up or down.



















Top of the Aquarius Plateau around 11,000 foot


----------



## Oldhorselady

Beach ride today


----------



## thenrie

That's a heavy-duty mare, there. Nice save!


----------



## Oldhorselady

thenrie said:


> That's a heavy-duty mare, there. Nice save!


Thank you. She definately gets us noticed everywhere we go!


----------



## QOS

Painted Horse, that is just no fair! Your everyday rides are the rides of dreams!


----------



## Painted Horse

Yeah But, You are riding this week and it was -5° yesterday here. 
I kinda slow down on the horse rides for a couple of months, so I can enjoy the winter sports or at least stay warm.

In fact Bryce Canyon yesterday was -30°. That's why I don't make any trips down there till May.

So I have to look at summer pictures to get me through the winter


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous!!! It was cold and rainy here today - OMG so sick of the rain. I went out to check on my horses and they were at the back of their 3.5 acre paddock. LOL They came RUNNING to me. That was a first for these two.  I think they missed me. I had a handful of treats for them. They were fine with their winter fuzzies going on but I was a little cold. It was 38 degrees with a real feel of 29 degrees and 93% humidity. Nasty cold to the bones. We have already had 8" of rain here this month. OMG we don't need anymore!!!


----------



## Painted Horse

It always cracks me up, how other areas of the country add modifiers to their weather reports. Real Feel, Wind Chill, Heat Index. Here when the weather man gives the weather. That's what it is, they don't try to make it sound worse than it is with modifiers. :lol:

-5°F is cold and 100°F is hot regardless of the humidity.

My horses are really fuzzy. They live outsdoors, no blankets. I can imagine what spring will bring with flying hair when they shed out. Yesterday, they were kicking up their heels and jumping around as they saw me coming around the building.


----------



## Annanoel

Painted Horse -- I am SO jealous looking at your pictures! Hoping to go out west soon. I'm in Wisconsin we have "hilly" areas, but no scenery like that. Finishing up college in the next few years and cannot wait to really get out and trail ride. Only so much to see here in Wisconsin. Love the pictures keep them coming so I can daydream. Would just love to get out there someday, if only that was in my backyard I'd probably never come back, LOL. 

QOS -- I saw your pictures of the flooded trail. I cannot believe you have that much rain. Snow has finally stopped here, we had an unheard of 55F temperature the other day and we rode the whole day. Got a little sloppy for one day now we're back to temps close to 0. I'd rather have warmer muddier weather. Cannot stand the 0 and below zero temps!


----------



## QOS

Annanoel, the rain has just been unreal. Last year we had so much rain but the year before it was a drought and that is bad too. It is just been too much too close together and the ground is just sodden with so much water there isn't any place to put it but on top now. Ugh. What a mushy mess. We are going riding hopefully Saturday around noonish after I deliver a wedding cake. Hope it is at least not raining.


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> So I have to look at summer pictures to get me through the winter...


Nah, you just take off and go skiing!


----------



## thenrie

My little sister manages the ski instruction at Deere Valley. She's been there for 18 years, and I haven't taken one chance to go skiing there!

I used to ski, but my wife doesn't. Cold feet, you know. I haven't been skiing in so long, I might not remember how.


----------



## Painted Horse

Deer Valley makes a point of ALWAYS being the most expensive ski pass in America. Their claim to fame. If I can't find any deals or freebies, I don't ski deer valley. It's a nice resort and really caters to the upper class. Has incredible food in it restaurants and snake bars. But I can't afford to hob nob with the Rich and Famous.

Snow Basin on the other hand, Has excellent food also, And reasonable life passes and rarely has any lines and exceptional skiing. I worked the Olympic Down Hill races in 2002 at Snow Basin. Spent 14 days straight riding up the chairlifts at 5:00 am to get the mountain ready for the races. A great experience.


----------



## FlyGap

Painted *bows down* you are the man! There is no way on earth I could ride those cliffs. *bows down*

A while back I had a panic attack when we were riding along a 200 ft. cliff. The trail was a good 10/15 feet away, it was in the woods so soft footing, I was on a greenie and not about to take a chance! Then there was the wind, gusting 30/40 mph... Umm I walked it.

*bows down again!*

Absolutely breathtaking photos!


----------



## Painted Horse

Notice my position vs my friends



























But I'm not afraid of heights, So it doesn't bother me. 
If you live in the mountains, You get used to being on top of something.

Enjoying the scenery. 









Looking Down off the Edge


----------



## gypsygirl

^^thats beautiful ! i wish i lived in that part of the US !!


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> But I'm not afraid of heights, So it doesn't bother me.
> If you live in the mountains, You get used to being on top of something.


Sure. I can be on top of a mountain, even a cliff, and it doesn't bother me. I can also be on a horse (most places) and it doesn't bother me. It's combining the two, and being on a horse on the edge of a cliff, that I think crosses the line between fun and just plain nuts.

And you don't think I'm actually paying to go to a ski area, do you? The picture is on a ridge about 2 miles from the road, a good place to take the dogs for an hour or two in the afternoon.


----------



## Cweaver

I agree with the trail riding thing, but as a waitress I just want to say that WE MEAN NO HARM. Half the time, we've had a long day and words just slip out without us even thinking them, so we would never mean to be rude by just saying, Just you two? We are just curious (cause we NEED TO KNOW) If you've ever worked in customer service.. you may understand.


----------



## Dustbunny

Yes, I have worked customer service...for most of my life...and I was good at it. But I am repeating myself. I'm not meaning to start a war with wait staff. You people do a great job taking care of folks who are hungy and want to enjoy a meal. I really do appreciate you! Honest and truthfully!
From here on out I will promise to God to not let words and phrases get under my skin...well, except for all those perky young people out there who have to reply "Not a problem" to every request.

Now, back to all those really great trail riding stories and photos this thread has generated!


----------

